# Martin 2005 ShadowCat Hunter / ShadowCat Target



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

ShadowCat

<valign=top>
<ThreeD_Object>
<center>
<DIV ID="theDIVModelDesc" style="position:absolute;visibility:hidden;z-index:100;"></DIV>

<table border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" bordercolor="#006699" bgcolor="#ffffff">
<tr><td>
<center>
<OBJECT ID="EModelViewControl" CLASSID="CLSID:22945A69-1191-4DCF-9E6F-409BDE94D101" CODEBASE="http://www.solidworks.com/plugins/edrawings/download.cfm#Version=3,0,0,550" WIDTH="600" HEIGHT="480">
<ILAYER height="480" width="600"><CENTER><IMG src="images/warning.gif"></IMG><BR></BR><font size="2" color="#ff0000">This control contains an eDrawing2 file. The eDrawing ActiveX control cannot be used from a Netscape browser. Please use Microsoft Internet Explorer to view this model.</font></CENTER></ILAYER><PARAM Name="Filename" Value="http://www.martinarchery.com/3d/2005risers/shadowcattarget.easm "></PARAM></OBJECT></center>
</td></tr>
</table>
</ThreeD_Object>


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

The info sheet


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

here's the catalog spread for The ShadowCat Hunter


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Here's the ShadowCat target spread.


----------



## hessvl (Sep 20, 2004)

So did Martin discontinue the Scepter 3 for 2005 year? Is the Shadowcat its replacement? Thank you, Vernon


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Yes, The Scepter III is gone and the ShadowCat takes its place in the line.


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

I think Martin will win some shooters this year with the ugly Hoyt 2005 line-up!

I had the chance of shooting a Scepter III NoX this year and it must be the swettest machine I ever shoot in FITA configuration.

I really think that the Shadow Cat will be even better!!!


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

^split from original

Enjoy!


----------



## 1tex3d (Jun 13, 2002)

How long was the riser on the scepter? I was just curious in comparing the length of it and the shadow cat. Seems like the shadowcats 19.5in riser would be considered short to medium length in todays target standards, how will that help with the overall balance of the bow?


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

The Scepter was 21.5" amount of reflex is identical.


----------



## Xdweller (Nov 25, 2004)

just bought a slayer and I LOVE IT. this shadow cat looks even sleeker. i just might have to buy this as my indoor bow. Are these available yet in left hand?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

would the camo version be 5 fps faster if it is the same bow?


----------



## Ian (May 21, 2002)

Sean McKenty said:


> *would the camo version be 5 fps faster if it is the same bow? *


Hunter version has shorter magnum straight limbs. Which makes the brace height 7 1/4" instead of 8 1/2" with the elite limbs.


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

*Shadowcat is hot!*



Ian said:


> *Hunter version has shorter magnum straight limbs. Which makes the brace height 7 1/4" instead of 8 1/2" with the elite limbs. *


Just wanted to point out a small discrepancy. Its slightly confusing to say magnum straight limbs. The hunter version of the Shadowcat is standard with Magnum limbs which are 14" long. You can get the Shadowcat with straight limbs, by custom order, and there're 16" long. Nonetheless, the BH for the Straight limbs would be somewhere in the middle of the Elite and Magnum limbs. Just wanted to give you some unrequested and pointless information.    Have a great day!


----------

